# Socks had her babies!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, we are on a buckling streak! She had triplet bucklings! 2 horned, black and white blue eyed boys and one polled black and white moonspotted, blue eyed boy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!*

What striking boys they are!!!


----------



## Katemary63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my goodness. The cuteness! Congratulations! 

Questions, (I raise Boers) so I'm wondering, how do you tell at birth if a kid is poled or horned? Just curious!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lovely boys!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How precious!!! they are beautiful.. and look SO healthy!
Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

GORGEOUS boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.... :shocked: they are gorgeous kiddo's.... a big congrats.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO :stars: they are soooooooooo cute!!!!!! Congrtas on the trips!!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are sooooooo adorable!!! OMG I love their coloring and their cute little faces!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow! too cute!! really striking


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Katemary63 said:


> Oh my goodness. The cuteness! Congratulations!
> 
> Questions, (I raise Boers) so I'm wondering, how do you tell at birth if a kid is poled or horned? Just curious!


You can tell by the shape of their head and the way the hair lays on their head. A horned kid has swirls where a polled kid has V shaped pattern.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

They are beautiful! :stars:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

absolutely adorable! I love those colors/patterns!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, all blue eyes! And SO much white! Even if you don't keep any as bucklings, they will make absolutely gorgeous pet wethers!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jess they are to cute - congrats on the healthy boys


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

gorgeous boys! love their striking colors!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Buckling #1 (now named "Chief" ) is also moonspotted.... he has 2 large moonspots on his neck.  So far this year Ryder has produced 6 bucklings.... 5 out of the 6 are moonspotted!  Oh and Sock's other buckling (Moon) is also polled... so she had 2 polled bucks and 1 horned. I like those odds much better! LOL


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable. I want to just pick them up. I can't wait for my first kidding season next year.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how adorable!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

aaahhhhh so, so cute......I would so want one if you were to wether any in a second if you only lived closer!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They look very similiar to the quads she had last year, only male. 

Deb Mc


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw they look like the "oreo" cows


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW 3 boys...they look great...congrats~~!!! how is mommy doing...? :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :stars:


----------

